# 2009 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We are pleased to announce the dates and schedule of events for the 2009 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. The event for 2008 was a huge sucess. Over $50k in cash was handed out to the winners in 2008 as well as a CCA STAR winning Ling being caught as well as an additional $5000 bounty won by Rachel Adams who caught the Ling. Again we are offering a $15000.00 Bounty for Wahoo-Ling and Dolphin as well as a new format. We have some new sponsors and donors for the 2009 event that will make the 2009 event another sucess. We will have tournament brochures ready for the 2009 Houston Boat Show ready for distribution. New details/sponsors will be added soon. Here is what we have so far.

2009 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament
Russells Bait and Tackle
June 25-27,2009
Matagorda, Texas

June 25,2009 Captains meeting/calcutta
June 26,2009 Rest Day
June 27,2009 Tournament Day

Entry fee- $200 early if before June 15,2009
Late entry fee-$250 if after June 15,2009

King-Ling-Dolphin Rodeo (Calcutta Event)
Total weight of all 3 fish combined will determine the winner. (See rules for details) Pays 1st thru 4th place.

Pays 1st and 2nd place in each category of fish King-Ling-Dolphin for largest in each category also.

Side Pots:

$15000.00 Bounty -$35 each bounty pot

$5000 Bounty for heaviest Wahoo over 70 lbs
$5000 Bounty for heaviest Ling over 60 lbs
$5000 Bounty for heaviest Dolphin over 50 lbs

Red Snapper*- Pays 1st and 2nd place- $30
(If no red snapper season, amberjack will replace red snapper)
Heaviest non-category fish- Pays 1st place only-$30
Lady Angler -Pays 1st place only- $30
Junior Angler- 1st and 2nd place-No entry fee

King of Kings side pot- Pays 1st place only- $100 each team (Heaviest Kingfish)


Thanks to the following companies $500 in additional prize money will be added to pots.

TEXAS APPLICATION SPECIALIST
PIG LOGISTICS
FULL STRINGER REALTY
BUSHA BOAT WORKS 
SPRINT/NEXTEL BAY CITY
AMI INSURANCE
UNITED SURVEYS INC
TAYLOR BROTHERS FUNERAL HOME
DONALD AND LISA GRAY


Thanks also to the following donors for the 2009 event:

Millennium Marine 
Savage Rods
Snapper Slapper Lures
Ocean Waves Sunglasses
Capt Johns Angler Products
Woody Wax Inc
Yeti Coolers
Footcush Products
Jumbie Tackle Works
Aluma-Tech Aluminum Fabrication
Protect all- Boat Protection Products
Flying Fisherman Products
American Rodsmiths
Lamco Deer Feeders
Russells Bait and Tackle- Russell and Brandy Hicks
Salty Dog Liquor
River Bend Restaurant
Waterfront Restaurant
Hook and Tackle Sportswear
P-Line Fishing Line
Mer-Maid Boat Protection Prodcuts

more to come.............................


If anyone wants a tournament brochure mailed to them, please p.m me with a mailing address. Otherwise, pick one at the boat show. We will advise what booths to pick up one later.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

We are looking forward to this year, just like the last two years. We'll be there as a sponsor again and hopefully be able to fish this year. I like the changes. It's a fun tournament, and Mark & Kelly do a great job. Mark, be sure to drop off some flyers at our booth at the fishing show, we won't be at the boat show.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I already have a place for you two on our boat. Maybe you will win one of your own rods.


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

Mark i sure hope i can fish for snapper since i can not catch any ajs lol


----------



## reel blue447 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Good Times*

Sounds like another fantastic tournament Mark...last year's was a good time and weather was Great..let's hope for the same this coming year.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament*

Thanks to all have who have sent p.ms requesting a brochure. We will get them in the mail soon. We will also have tournament brochures at the Houston Boat Show at the following booths; Millennium Marine , Snapper Slapper Lures , Captain Rob Baylor/Captain Ken Marshalls booth.

We are pleased to announce also that the following have donated to the tournament;

Martin Electric Company
Stick-em Rods

More to come......


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Matagorda 2009*

We'll be there with bells on. Got resverations and ready to go.
Terry&crew


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

I believe last year the rules allowed for your departure to be from the port of your choice, but required you to weigh in at Matagorda. Will the same arrangement apply for this year?


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

hawgs said:


> I believe last year the rules allowed for your departure to be from the port of your choice, but required you to weigh in at Matagorda. Will the same arrangement apply for this year?


It is the same as last year you can leave from any of these ports, Freeport, Sargent, Matagorda and Port O Connor. You can leave from the listed ports at 5:00 am Saturday and start fishing immediately but must weigh in by water in Matagorda. Hope to see you guys there!

Kelly


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Dolphingirl said:


> It is the same as last year you can leave from any of these ports, Freeport, Sargent, Matagorda and Port O Connor. You can leave from the listed ports at 5:00 am Saturday and start fishing immediately but must weigh in by water in Matagorda. Hope to see you guys there!
> 
> Kelly


Great, thanks... we'll be there.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

has the channel to the gulf from Matagorda been cleared out from being silted in? I'm wondering just how much draft that narrow channel can afford without running aground........


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

The last time we made it out which was about a month and a half ago it was very good. Marked 6-7 ft all the way out, but that may change for better/worse.

Thanks to all that have sent a p.m wanting a tournament brochure. We will get them mailed to you soon. Anyone wanting a brochure mailed to them please p.m me and I will get one in the mail.They are also at the Houston Boat shows at Milleniumm Marine , Hooks Plus (Snapper Slapper) and Capt Rob Baylor/ Capt Ken Mashalls booth.

We have added a junior division (No entry fee) that will have 1st and 2nd place. Junior angler is under 16 yoa who catches the heaviest fish in the categories. 

From the p.ms we have recieved , this years event will be huge !


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

How bout for Snapper if the season is closed. Maybe you could print out a special flyer only give out on game day. Must have camera and measure device, Snapper with length and flyer in pic and honest system. Especially for the Jr division. I'm a die hard Snapper fisherman. Just a thought.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

When is the descision made when the snapper season will be if any? Anyone know? If it comes down to it, we may look into doing what Hot Rod said.


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

i would like to do a measurment on snapper i am for that please no ajs


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Hell no, If theres no snapper season then make it AJS, or something else.

you will be opening a can of worms that dont need to be opened, besides most people want to see the winning fish laying on the dock and what a winning fish looks like.

besides all the riffraff in that part of the country are already resetting the dates on their cameras if this is the case, I know I am.

PS - there is not a speed limit in the ditch, lol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats what the Flyer you only get on game day is for. Do you feel you have to cheat to win? Alot of it is honest system anyway. That Big Ling or Wahoo could have been caught the day before.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

If there is no Snapper season and your pic has a faded of in color frozen Snapper well we know. It will need to look fresh.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

what good is a flyer?

do you mean a piece of paper that indicates a color that needs to be in the picture or something.

just wondering, 

I am only saying that since there is money involved why have a bunch of people looking a digital photographs that could be possibly manipulated.

lets throw the fish on the dock and let the weigh master decide who wins.

PS - I have fished enough tournaments to know that nobody ever lies, exagerates or cheats we are all in it for the fun.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Bump for another great tournament !

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Cm3


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Crispito said:


> Bump for another great tournament !
> 
> Tight Lines & Gig'Em
> 
> Cm3


Thanks Crispto and thanks a bunch for sending the venting tools last year, they went really fast!

And CRH4926 don't worry about the AJ's come fishing with us one time and I will show you how to catch them! LOL!!!!!!!

Kelly


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

I will be more then happy to send more. We have teamed up with Texas Parks and Wildlife this year. On the plus side BD (Becton, Dickinson and Company) the people that make the syringes and needles have graciously agreed to donate as much as we need. They are going pretty quick at the boat show. From about 150 plus a day! 

Thank You all again for your help.


Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Crispin Morin III


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*More sponsors*

Big thanks to the following folks for becoming a sponsor for the tournament:

(HOT ROD)Rods Towing and Recovery, Richmond Texas -$250 donation and purchasing on plaques for the Junior Anglers Division

(CajunBob)Fishingforheros.com- Donation of a offshore fishing trip for the Junior angler winner with our military heros, law enforcement heros or fireman heros.

Mike and Tara Talasek( Rawlings Bait Camp in Matagorda Texas) Donation of $500 to the Junior Angler winner.

(Crispito) Donation of venting tools for red snapper.

More in the works, see you at the boat show tommorrow !


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

Dolphingirl said:


> Thanks Crispto and thanks a bunch for sending the venting tools last year, they went really fast!
> 
> And CRH4926 don't worry about the AJ's come fishing with us one time and I will show you how to catch them! LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> Kelly


 HA!! HA!! She will teach you Chris!! YOU GO KELLY!!!! LOL


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Few pics from last year*

Here are a few pics from last year.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*few more*

few more


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*another sponsor*

We are pleased to add another incredible sponsor to the tournament. Daniel (TEAMWILDSIDE) is donating 3 Premium texas-offshore memberships to Seaview, which are valued at $200 each as added prizes to selected fish categories. Please go to WWW.TEXAS-OFFSHORE.COM for a new incredible offshore fishing website. This website is dedicated to offshore fishing and has some incredible maps, weather conditions, wave forecast etc. Information for the 2009 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament will be added soon as well as past tournament pics.

Thanks Daniel !


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

*Tournament Lodging*

I wasnt able to make the tournament last year. If anyone needs lodging and wants to go out of Sargent.

Consider our place. Less than 3 miles to Mitchell's Cut.

www.calebs-retreat.com

Also I am trying to rearrange my schedule to do the tourney this year. I may be willing to trade free lodging for a free spot on someone's crew.

HG


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

We are glad to be able to help out.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*$500 added to Kingfish Pot*

We are pleased to annouce that Texas Crewboats has thrown in $500 extra cash to the heaviest kingfish pot , thanks Casey Cundief. More in the works. So far we have $6000.00 in added cash thanks to great sponsors.


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

*We'll be there!*

Mark,
We got your registration in the mail and we will be there. Hopefully I will be able to do more than donate my entry fee this year (ha ha). Let me know if I can help with anything.

Tre' McCrummen


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Added sponsor and details*

Alright folks, we are proud to add Castaway Rods to the list of sponors for the tournament with the donation of rods.

Also, the Captains meeting and calcutta will be at the Matagorda Firemans Hall in Matagorda on Thursday night. The hall has cold ac , nice restrooms , and its BYOB so bring it !

More details to come. I sent out all the brochures request to those who requested by p.m. If anyone else needs a brochure mailed to them , please p.m with your mailing address.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Mark, do you have a list of things you need for the tournament? I could may be able to come up with a few items for you.
Carl


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Proud to announce that we have recieved 2 additional $500 sponsors for the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. $500 more added to the Junior Angler and another $500 added to a fish category. Thanks to Mr Gary Belvin (Oilfield here on 2cool) added the $500 to the jr angler and another anonymous donor has donated the other $500. 

More to come !


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

This sounds like a lot of fun. What's the chance of even competing in something like this for a 2nd year salt water fisherman?

Would my Everglades 243 even take my crew to the places to be fished? I'd love to do this, but it seems intimidating especially since I imagine all the other competitors are rolling in big offshore boats and cats with loads of experience.


----------



## Double Down (Dec 26, 2007)

*Matagorda*



queso1 said:


> This sounds like a lot of fun. What's the chance of even competing in something like this for a 2nd year salt water fisherman?
> 
> Would my Everglades 243 even take my crew to the places to be fished? I'd love to do this, but it seems intimidating especially since I imagine all the other competitors are rolling in big offshore boats and cats with loads of experience.


Don't worry about what everybody alse is running some will be bigger and some will be smaller, if you want to try it load up plenty of beer and have a good time. It is possible to win this tournament out of a 18' bay boat 10 miles offshore.

I'm not trying to take away from all of the nice boats and great fisherman that will be there, but I do believe Mark has made a tournament that anyone from a family fishing team to a tournament pro can enjoy.

So I'll be looking for Team Queso1 at the captains meeting


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the support DD. I'm working on getting my crew together. I'm gonna get some friends and some guys from TexAgs Outdoors together for the ride. As for the beer...I just can't get how you guys drink beer in the blistering sun at sea  Now, don't get me wrong, I will be throwing 'em back on shore. Team Queso1 will probably get the record for most hardheads and/or largest trigger fish - there is a prize for that...right?


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Queso, Largest Hardhead and largest Trigger will get you a Miller Lite and a koozie. lol

Come on out and fish. Its a ton of fun. Meet some new people. And have a good time



queso1 said:


> Thanks for the support DD. I'm working on getting my crew together. I'm gonna get some friends and some guys from TexAgs Outdoors together for the ride. As for the beer...I just can't get how you guys drink beer in the blistering sun at sea  Now, don't get me wrong, I will be throwing 'em back on shore. Team Queso1 will probably get the record for most hardheads and/or largest trigger fish - there is a prize for that...right?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We will have tournament brochures at the Savage Rods/Texas-Offshore.com and Millennium Marine Aluminum Fabrication booths at the Houston Fishing Show this week.


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

*Lodging Available*

Any team looking for some lodging during the tournament we still have those dates available.

10% off for those fishing the tournament.

www.calebs-retreat.com


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

About how many goodie bags were distributed last year? I have 400 Venting Tool Packets ready to go. Should I make some more or will that cover it? 

Tight Lines & Gig'Em
Cm3


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

That would be good enough. Thats alot for providing these again this year for the tournament participants. If you want to send them, pm me and I will get you our mailing address.

Thanks again!


----------



## MARSHCAT (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Mark do you need a weigh master ??? If so I might be able to find you one!!! But the last time I talked to him he was MAD at you for never calling him!!!! :hairout::hairout: But I will check and see what he say`s !!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Info added*

Just an update on the tournament. We are adding San Luis pass to one of the ports that you can leave from, just remember you must weigh in by water and not touch land before weigh in.

Also, Tom Hilton from Hiltons Realtime-Navigator has donated a one year subscription to his realtime-navigator service. Also Tom will donate one of his reef-man reefs in the name of the top junior angler of the tournament. That means the 1st place junior angler will have a reef man reef named after him. Pretty darn neat ! Thanks Tom Hilton for the donations and your continued support of local offshore tournaments here in Texas.

More to come .....

Marshcat- You know your my #1 weighmaster !!!!!


----------



## bigkahuna (Aug 27, 2005)

thanks!

were in!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

If anyone need a very nice place to stay in Matagorda for the tournament, please look up this new rental in Matagorda. It has a large parking area across the street for a offshore boat trailer.

http://www.matagordatexas.com/rent45/


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Billystix has donated one of his custom offshore rods to the tournament. Big thanks to Billy for his gracious donation. Have more in the works ........


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Hey Mark, are there any RV parks in the area you would recomend? We are gonna pull our fifth wheel down for the tournament.


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm in babbbbyyyy!!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*RV Spots*

Chuck,

There are some RV sites there. There is a nice one down near the jetties that opened up a couple of years ago. I will try and get the number for you.

Mark


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

whos your daddy said:


> Chuck,
> 
> There are some RV sites there. There is a nice one down near the jetties that opened up a couple of years ago. I will try and get the number for you.
> 
> Mark


just go to LCRA's website, reservations are made on line.


----------



## shotgun (Jun 17, 2008)

I cant wait to get there I will be with team rambunctiuos jonsey


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Added sponsor/money/prizes*

We are pleased to announce that Duncan Coffee Company (www.TEXASCOFFEE.com) has stepped up and added $250 in cash to the prize structure as well as donating to every contestant a sample of thier coffee. Please say thanks to Mills Duncan (Palmsup) on 2cool for this gernerous donation to support our sport. Mills did say he may up it to $500 before the tournament. THANKS MILLS!!!

Also, thanks to Shimano and Bantam1 on 2cool for the donation of 2 Shimano reels to be given to the Jr Angler 1st and 2nd place.

Also, Billystix has said that he is sending not one, but two of his offshore rods to the tournament. Thanks Billy

More in the works !!!!!!


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Duncan Coffee*

Duncan Coffee is joing in?

That's GROUNDS for celebration!

Tom


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

*Lodging Barter*

Anybody care to barter for lodging?

If you have lodging to offer for me and my wife and 9 yr old son, I have a heck of a nice Condo right next to the Galveston Yacht Basin that can be used any weekend - tournament or just fun fishing.

PM me


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

*Launch from Sargent?*

Our place down in Sargent is not booked that weekend. Anyone who has a crew position open and is planning to launch from Sargent, I am willing to offer free lodging for the entire crew in exchange for the position.

HG


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Calcutta Questions*

For those who want to know how the calcutta works, please refer to the thread titled " calcutta tourament questions" here on the bluewater board. I hope we have answered all p.ms about the tournament because we got soo many. Anyone needing a tournament brochure, please p.m me or go to www.matagordabay.com and look under 2009 tournaments and he complete rules and entry forms can be downloaded there.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Maty*

Hey Shotgun,
You got your plane reservations yet?? Bet you get the long distance award for this Tournament.
Terry


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's the STAR winning ling caught at last year's tournament.


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

*Joe Dirt*

Sorry Mark, I couldn't pass these two up with out posting them. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: It shouldn't bother six toe any.


----------



## shotgun (Jun 17, 2008)

rambunctious I will be landing on wednseday cant wait .keep your beer cold and your lines tight.. shotgun..


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

shotgun said:


> rambunctious I will be landing on wednseday cant wait .keep your beer cold and your lines tight.. shotgun..


WOW if you are coming from Wyoming, I will have you two cold beers at the tourney! :dance: Can't wait to meet ya, make sure you say Hi at registration!

Kelly


----------



## shotgun (Jun 17, 2008)

kelly Im looking forward to it. Ill buy two for you too.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Anyone need a place to stay in Matagorda for the tournament, there is a condo near the beach that is open for the weekend. Contact 832-738-6589 for details. The tournament is less than a month away. Remember that you recieve a $50 discount for a early entry if we recieve it before 06-15-09.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Anyone looking for a crew member*

Anyone looking for a crew member, please send me a p.m. He is a fellow 2cooler and alot of fun and more than willing to pay his share.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

One week left for the discounted early entry, $50 off. Also, there will be a party at Russells Bait and Tackle after the awards ceremony on Saturday night. Rock the Dock at Russells with boiled crawfish and all the trimmings.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

*How Many Folks Are Signed Up?*

Just curious, how many have signed up so far?


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Matty*

Bill, When you headed up there? We're going to leave Thursday morning and cruse up the ICW. Take our time and show our crew some country. If you plan on leaving Thursday let me know.
Terry


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*SHOTGUN*

You better get ready,you ain't going to have time to drink. Fish,Fish, Fish.
Ha,Just kidding--
Terry


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

So far only 11 early entries , but that is the norm. In years past we only had a few early entries except for one year when we had quit a few. We are getting early entries in now every day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

*See You Thursday Night*



rambunctious said:


> Bill, When you headed up there? We're going to leave Thursday morning and cruse up the ICW. Take our time and show our crew some country. If you plan on leaving Thursday let me know.
> Terry


Sounds like fun, but I'm planning on trailering down Thursday morning. See you there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

*Thanks*

Appreciate the update. For any who want to pre-register I think there is still time. Here are links to the forms you need:

Entry form
http://www.matagordabay.com/tournaments2009/mbc-entry form.pdf
Rules
http://www.matagordabay.com/tournaments2009/mbc-turneyrules.pdf
Flier
http://www.matagordabay.com/tournaments2009/mbc-flier.pdf


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Contender:

That number for the condo is wrong! Poor guy with that number has already received 4 or 5 calls.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Ok, let me see if I can find the right number.


----------



## queso1 (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Jim from Eastern Tackle has contacted me and is sending some tackle down to donate to the tournament to be given as added prizes to the winners. Eastern Tackle is also a site sponsor. Thanks Jim and Eastern Tackle for your donation to the tournament.

I cannot find the number for the person who has the condo for rent in Matagorda. I know there are rentals listed on www.matagordabay.com.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Lodging*

Just got a call that the following good folks have openings for the tournament weekend.

Full Stringer Realty- David and Jody Cassidy - 979-863-1143 or 979-479-5455 , A house on the water in matagorda.

Cattails Karankawa Village Lodge- 979-863-7737 ( Has 4 rooms open)
www.*karankawavillage*.com

Also, an update on the early entries, we have 21 early entries so far. As long as they are postmarked by June 15th, you are good to go.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

*Make that 22*

Keith is still trying to nail down his crew, but he'll definitely be there. I just haven't mailed in his registration yet.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

We have a team together on Chunkers 31 Fountain, we don't care about the extra $50, we just want to see what the weather is gonna do.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> We have a team together on Chunkers 31 Fountain, we don't care about the extra $50, we just want to see what the weather is gonna do.


You can count us in too- weather permitting! Will be our first time to fish it.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

KMaryP said:


> Keith is still trying to nail down his crew, but he'll definitely be there. I just haven't mailed in his registration yet.


Are you not fishing? You better be there, I gotta have some fellow ultra drinkers there!:cheers: LOL!

Everyone please pass on to bring your own beer or drinks to the captains meeting on Thursday evening. There will be bottled water and some soft drinks available but no alcoholic beverages will be available!


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

Dolphingirl said:


> Are you not fishing?


No, but I'll try to make it down for the weigh-in and drink a beer with ya!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Update on tounament*

Well we have 27 early entries for the tournament. Great early entry turnout.

There are still 4 room open at the following location in Matagorda. I have heard that all other rentals are full so jump on it soon. This place is 1/4 mile from the tournament location.

Cattails Karankawa Village Lodge- 979-863-7737 ( Has 4 rooms open)
www.*karankawavillage*.com


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

whos your daddy said:


> Well we have 27 early entries for the tournament. Great early entry turnout.
> 
> There are still 4 room open at the following location in Matagorda. I have heard that all other rentals are full so jump on it soon. This place is 1/4 mile from the tournament location.
> 
> ...


The rooms are still available and are brand new and cost only 140.00 a night!


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

*whoa*



Sidewinder said:


> Sorry Mark, I couldn't pass these two up with out posting them. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: It shouldn't bother six toe any.


I think that camera needs red eye reduction.....or was it on?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Lodging*

Krejci cabins have one cabin open for the tournament weekend.

*www.matagordatexas.com/krejci-rentals/ *
*Call 713-306-1544 *


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Weather looks great for the tournament. Been getting a ton of calls the last 2 days on the tournament. The new bridge will be opened tomorrow at noon, so bye bye swing bridge. Full stringer Realty called and they have a another house for rent in Matagorda for the weekend, so anyone needed lodging in Matagorda, please give David or Jody Cassidy a call.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Alright teams, we are leaving for Matagorda in the am. If anyone needs any info , please call me on my cell 979-637-0962 or Kellys cell 979-637-0915. We will have a margarita machine at the captains meeting/calcutta tomorrow night and BBQ burgers/salad to eat tomorrow at the meeting. Remember, BYOB at the captains meeting also so bring in an ice chest in if you want.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Hey Mark & Kelly

kooking forward to seeing everyone again and fishing for stinkin Kingfish..lol

Its been a couple years since we have been in the newspaper down that way so dont be surprised if we have something up our sleeves on this one.

see ya this evening.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Gotta get by us first Kevin. This time we will not be so easy on you and they don't put pictures of the 2nd place team in the newspaper.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Good catching to everyone. I wish you all safety and success.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Not able to make this one but will be at Sargent tourny!!! Just wanted to say Good Luck To All and hands up to Mark and Kelly!!!!!!! They put on a Great Event!!!

Jason and Wendy


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Any results?


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Some 2 coolers had a great tournament congtatulations to hot rod and his crew what a beast of a reef donkey they caught plus the conditions were tough.Good going fella's


----------

